

Show HN: MoreIdeasThanTime – Connecting people with ideas and resources - artemij
http://moreideasthantime.com

======
bujatt
Hey, I like the idea of connecting people with ideas and people with
resources. I guess the former is a way larger group :)

The site was unclear to me, especially because it didn't provide me a good
example of an idea so that I can guess how the site works. I guess "hey, this
is an idea." should be the description of an idea. So the idea should be
expressed in a length of a tweet? OK.

Then I see '1 day' needed. What does that mean? How can I help you? How can I
give you 1 day?

I only see a 'Money' button, which suggests me that the idea needs financial
support. (But then this is not consistent with the statement above.) Then, I
suspected the button is a paypal button, or back me button, or Flattr button
etc. but it was only a Tweet-intent button.

I like the simplicity of your site a lot.

